# 2008 Storm 2410



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Here are some pics of my 2008 Storm 2410. May not win beauty contests but does get the job done. What you see now is the stock 179cc Powermore engine. Will be doing the Predator 212cc engine upgrade shortly.





Its a bit banged up and some rust, but it still gets the job done. Hopefully I'll get to use Big Red


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Those are some huge skids! My Father just got a 2410. It's probably a 2012 model, only used once or twice. The original skids do look pretty weak.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Those are the Armor skids. I got tired of the front of the machine constantly banging into the raised sidewalk slabs and denting the auger housing. We'll see how the new skids hold up this winter. That unit is 6 years old. Just put on a new drive and auger belt. Making sure this beast is ready for winter


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I just picked up a used Ariens 926. The weight difference between the 2410 and 926 is amazing. I was not expecting the weight of the 926, since I had already helped lift the 2410 into his van last month and it was a piece of cake.

This will be the first winter for the both of us using a two-stage. Last winter turned us off with only having single stage blowers. They help, but life was **** when the snow drifts were three times as high as the blower, every other week!


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

My 2410 comes in at 195 lbs. My neighbor and I have to load it into the back of his Yukon so I can get to his moms house and do cleanup. The machine is an animal. Makes me lots of green paper with some presidents on it.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I was thinking about that, since I got such a beefy machine...making some money.

But you can be cited for the city by not requesting a permit (and paying the fees!)


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Here in NY they don't bother. They will ticket for non cleanup. You would think that they'd want you to help your neighbors cleanup sidewalks. But I guess they want you to pay to make money


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

In my community, they require people driving around and picking up stuff on trash night to apply for a permit and display it in their window, otherwise you can be cited.

I'm not sure how they could prove anything. Freedom allows one to drive around with junk in their trunk in the middle of the night, if they wish.

Although I believe their "main" targets were the people with scrap piled above the cab.....probably because they think it looks "dirty" or something. But who cares, focus on the criminals, not the people recycling stuff that gets thrown out!


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

PS, do you see any way to add a light to the 2410? Or do blowers with lights have a different kind of alternator on them?


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

My 2410 has the plug for the light on the side of the engine. I've also seen the oem pieces to do the upgrade if wanted. here's a link for the parts

OEM Parts


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi, for the blowers with lights they have a stator which produce AC voltage.
I have installed a 2160 lumens LED light powered with a 12 v battery that I put on a trickle charger afterwards. It is toggle switched when used in daylight. LED lights needs DC voltage, if your blower has a stator you could also go with how some here addressed it in the Led light thread.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

The one my Dad has does not have the correct "dash" so I would install a stand-alone light....

I am not sure if they have the plug or wire already if they weren't equipped at the time of sale. That is what I need to find out. I didn't see any extra wires when I was changing the oil on it the other day.

I will check it out tomorrow when I go back over there.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

If you look at the first pic of my machine, you'll see a white plug clip. Thats the plug for running the light


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Ah yes, that is very obvious. I don't think I would have overlooked that plug.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

On my machine its for running lights and heated grips


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Right, I noticed in the manual it mentioned heated grips as an option. One would assume that it would be pre-wired for an add on feature like this.

I guess not.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

This one definitely does not have any extra wires for heated handles or headlight. I took the carb off today to clean it, so I spent plenty of time poking around and searching.

Funny thing, I noticed that the rear of the "dash board" has the cutout for the bulb, if it is equipped with a head light. Apparently, the models with the headlight just have a hole cut in the front of the dash board and the sticker is therefore deleted.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

From my research it appears that all new 2410s with the 179cc engine have no option for the light. Only the 2420s with the 208cc engine.

I also upgraded the skids. Did you put a bolt hole in the rear hole that accommodated the original shorter skids? I did, because the rear hole also supports the scraper bar.

It's nice that this machine already has the stamped holes for skid plates with the larger 3" bolt spacing. I also like the fact that these skids stick out further forward, and will take the beating before the auger housing does.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I put it in the same holes as the original skids. I also put on a new scraper bar


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh really. I know the original skids are under 3" on centers.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I bought the Armor Skids. I used the holes for the original skids. Also because the front hole of my machine is dented in


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I used the Armor Skids on my machine. Only reason I used the original holes is cause the front hole of the auger housing is a bit dented in


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I saw that picture. It doesn't appear that the armor skids have any other choices for mounting anyway. I do see the dent in your auger housing.

Although I thought that the armor skids had multiple slots for different bolt spacing?


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

My machine is 6 years old. Run perfectly with its 179cc engine. Just put new belts on and a spark plug last year. Its getting a 212cc Predator engine swap soon. Just waiting for my pulleys and belts


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Is there any reason for the engine swap? Have you noticed the machine bogging down with the 179cc? (roughly 5hp?)

By the way, the original Troy Bilt skids have 2-3/4" bolt hole centers and are 1/16" thick. These replacements have 3" bolt hole centers and are 1/8" thick. The same as the double-sided skids on my Ariens.

I'm thinking that these replacement skids may also be Ariens due to the orange powder coat.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Just looking for a little extra power for the upcoming winter. Here in NY last winter I got pounded with some really nasty storms. Machine did excellent. Just figured I would upgrade the engine and hopefully save some time cleaning up when it snows. I have my house and 3 contracts that I have to do when it snows. So if I can save some time clearing all the houses I might actually try to pick up some extra customers


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Be sure to make a new post for your engine upgrade. I would like to see the process of getting the flywheel and belts to match up. That's probably the most difficult part.

So your Armor skids were about $18 each at Home Depot, right? That's what I see them going for online at Home Depot.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Also I adjusted the friction disc control arm yesterday. I noticed that forward speeds 1 and 2 were identical because there wasn't enough tension on the cable.

I wonder if my adjustment affected the reverse speeds at all. I did not fuel it up to check.

However, post-adjustment, the friction wheel now moves for all 8 settings of the drive control lever. It only moved for 7 of the settings before.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

two guys here upgraded their engines to predators. One guy did an MTD and the other a Troy Bilt. Seems easy enough to do.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I find it somewhat satisfying that you use a generic residential blower for light commercial use.

It would be nice if the metal on the frame and auger housing was a bit thicker with the 2410, but then again, the lightness makes it more easily maneuverable.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

yes it is very thin metal as you can see in my pic. The dents are from hitting some raised concrete sidewalk slabs. But it does get the job and does it well enough for me.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I also noticed that there are two more holes to move the axle further back. Not sure how the drive system would work, but there are clearly stamped cutouts in the frame for the axle bushings.

It would be great to cap these. Since the holes are rather large, I would think that they would easily let snow and water on to the friction wheel?


----------

